# What's a good dehumidifier for a 30ft sailboat?



## HBBurlington (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi,

We are looking at bringing a portable/small dehumidifier on board to reduce the dampness and musty smell.

Any suggestions?

We need to source it in the Burlington/Toronto Ontario area.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

You don't say whether you are at a slip with access to elec or not. If you do not have access to elec. There is a product in the state available in hardward store and the like called "Damp-Rid". It comes in a variety of configuations from a hanging bag to refilable canisters. In effect it draws the moisture from the air and drains the resulting water into a bag or other container. I like the bags as they are self contained and can be hung in closets. I don't know that they would be the solution for an ongoing continous problem with dampness. You probably need to figure out the underlying cause.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

This interesting as my boat has so much ventilation with the Dorade boxes and solar vents that i dont thing you could do much with a dehumidifier


----------



## HBBurlington (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi,

Yes, we have shore power at our slip, so I am looking to an electronic model that I can keep beside the sink for drainage during times when we are tied up, and away from the boat during the (business day/week). 
I wouldn't run it off the batteries.

This boat is new to us, and has some history where it was not kept very clean.
We've been turning this around very slowly, with a really thorough cleaning to the saloon and bilge, and are working our way through the boat.

It is getting better, and I'd want to continue that trend as the summer season grinds up here. The boat is kept sealed during the day. 
While I'd like some nicro solar vent$, that is another project down the road.
Looking for a small unit that we can keep on the counter next to the sink with a drain tube...


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

HBBurlington said:


> We are looking at bringing a portable/small dehumidifier on board to reduce the dampness and musty smell.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Just go to your local home improvement store and get something like this. It doesn't have to be any particular brand, but these are the type of features you would be looking for.

Dave


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I use one of the round dehumidifiers, probably available almost any boat supply place even a fishing boat place. You'll find black mold will want to grow around hatches and hidden spots that might sweat or get some moisture. A scrub down with a strong bleach solution helps get rid of bad spots.
WEST MARINE Air Dryer Dehumidifier at West Marine


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't think the air dryer mentioned in capttb's post is a true dehumidifier, it's a small heater and warming the air will tend to keep more moisture in suspension.

A true dehumidifier will need to have accumulated water removed periodically or drained somehow.

We've messed around with the small compact 'dehumidifiers' and after frequent failures have moved to a typical room-sized model from Sears or whomever. It's a bit of a pain to carry out to the car for off season trips but it's done a stellar job of keeping the boat dry. We run it at 45-50% setting and books and paper stay crisp, no mold or mildew anymore even in our damp environment here in Vancouver. In shoulder season times there's enough waste heat to keep the edge off below.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

capttb said:


> I use one of the round dehumidifiers, probably available almost any boat supply place even a fishing boat place. You'll find black mold will want to grow around hatches and hidden spots that might sweat or get some moisture. A scrub down with a strong bleach solution helps get rid of bad spots.
> WEST MARINE Air Dryer Dehumidifier at West Marine


As Faster mentioned, the WM Air Dryer simply provides a tiny bit of warmth, and moves the air around slightly. It does help with condensation, but doesn't remove water from the air. I actually have two of the on my boat, one in the forward V-birth and one in the aft cabin or aft shower (shower if we have been using the shower while out on the boat, aft cabin if not). However, in the main salon I have the dehumidifier to actually dry the air. It is a very good combination for those with shore power.

Dave


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

The OP may want to look at this thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/75029-damp-cabin.html

...and this one:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/65150-tiny-dehumidifiers.html


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

For the kind of money being bandyhood for a true dehumdifier ($183??) I'd just get a portable A/C unit. You can get those on Amazon for only $100 more. Then you'd have the benefit of dehumdification as well as cooling in the summer.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Sorry, I was mistaken in thinking you wanted something for use when away from the boat and it was closed up ? Afraid the "small portable" part threw me off. I just need to keep mold from growing in the dark places, my Kindle is always crisp and I'm used to lumpy sugar.


----------



## J36ZT (May 18, 2008)

I sense what you're thinking about is a dehumidifier based on a peltier compressor design. Finding one that allows for a drain hose to be attached is going to take some research (if one even exists). If you're going to be on the boat once a week, a drain hose probably isn't critical.

What I've found most effective is good ventilation coupled with keeping the bilge dry. If it's summer (ie not raining much), your hatches and ports seal well, you keep the bilge completely dry, and you're ventilating the boat every weekend; I doubt you're going to have much of a problem. You may want to buy a small hydrometer that records highs and lows (look for small digital thermometer/hydrometer) to keep track of humidity levels before you start going crazy and spending a lot of money.

My experience has been that peltier dehumidifiers only last about a year and do not circulate the air enough to provide coverage for the entire boat (ie two are required). However, they are small and use surprisingly little electricity, and they actually do remove water from the air instead of just heating the air above the dewpoint.

Hope this helps,

Skipper, J/36 "Zero Tolerance"


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

In the PNW, I'd dare say a dehumidifier is one of the more important pieces of boat/sail preservation gear that one can own for 6-9 months of the year.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

puddinlegs said:


> In the PNW, I'd dare say a dehumidifier is one of the more important pieces of boat/sail preservation gear that one can own for 6-9 months of the year.


Exactly.


----------



## 123456Wannasail654321 (Jun 14, 2010)

air conditioner.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Chris12345 said:


> There are two kinds of dehumidifiers...


You left out the Peltier type, which do not have a compressor, but do remove moisture (~5-10x faster than bags or canisters). They are not a fraud, and might be ideal for many marine applications, especially small boats.


----------



## HBBurlington (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I have not found any distributor for a peltier type here in Ontario, and finding a mini dehumidifier is next to impossible.
I'd have to import something instead.

Unless there is another poster out there who resides in the Toronto area, and who can direct me to a dealer?
So far, Amazon.com, Ebay, and other U.S. based online mailing services are the only sources.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Finally, after a whole year, Home Depot has the one I purchased on their website. It says internet only, though. Not sure what their policy is for shipping to Canada:

Perfect Home 4-Pint Dehumidifier - EWDH4 at The Home Depot

A search of homedepot.ca did not turn up this item.


----------



## HBBurlington (Jan 17, 2011)

Home Depot Cda do not carry it, nor a comparable model, and in order to buy it, I'd have to import it on my own. They do not have a companion cross inventory arrangement, (doh!).
Being in the Customs industry, that's not an issue per say, but I'd perfer to source it locally if possible.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

The manual refers to mcappliance.com for warranty information. "mc" stands for Magic Chef, which has become a holding company for many other brand names including Sunbeam, Oster, and others. The item itself is made in China, so it's going to be imported no matter what. But maybe they market it in CA under one of their other brand names.


----------

